# Night boarding while it's snowing????



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

So this is my second season boarding, and I am just beyond stoked as I didn't get to start boarding until early Spring last season. Can't wait to see what boarding is really all about and all the cool things I still have to experience. Of these things, it seems like shredding some powder at night would be badasssss. Is this possible? Do people do it? Do resorts stay open to offer night boarding while it's snowing? Or does it have the simple fatal flaw that there is just no visibility while it's snowing at night?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of places have night riding for a couple hours for around $15. It's usually at the bottom of the hill in the family/slow area, and some places light up their park. You'll want some kind of clear lenses whether or not they are a removable lens for your goggles, safety glasses, something along those lines. It's kind of like the last run of the day where shadows kind of hide bumps and stuff but it's still a good time. Especially if you get a little trashed at supper or in the hottub before hand.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I knew resorts had night boarding, but I wasn't sure if it could still go on while it's snowing. Shredding at night after a good session in the hot tub sounds sooooooo nice. God I'm so amped for this season!!!!


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not sure where you're from and where you'll be riding, but you can find night boarding sessions at just about every big ski resort area. I'm a very new snowboarder, but last season when I learned I went night boarding once and it was indescribable. I LOVE night boarding. Something about riding at night...it's just much more quite and peaceful. Plus the runs are pretty empty since all the families have gone home. Just the snowboading junkies that can't get enough are out. Of the two places I've been night boarding the lighting was great all the way down the mountain and the runs were decently long.

For night boarding in the Denver area: Keystone
For night boarding in the SoCal area: Snow Summit
For night boarding in the Tahoe area: Heavenly

What's great about night boarding is that it is cheap...you only add around $15-$35 bucks on top of your day lift ticket price at most places.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow - great pics.
Damn, maybe I should try to get my job to transfer me to the Northwest...
That powder looks SWEET!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Nuking fresh pow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the two graupel tracers bouncing off your head. Tell me more about the tide effecting night time snow. It's a new theory for me.

Night riding in the PNW rocks. We have two of the largest night areas in the country, Mt Hood Ski Bowl and Snoqualmie Pass. 

Our snow is so close to being rain most of the time, that the extra few degrees it drops at night can make all the difference between a soggy day and an epic night. The total lack of crowds is what I love. Taking your same line and having it filled in from your previous lap is what makes night riding special.

Yellow lenses for me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Night riding is my MO. I'm only 25 minutes from the closest not-small hill. Get off of work, walk the dog, throw the gear in the back of the car and I'm there by 6ish. 

Yellow lenses FTW.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

lol you look like a wildcaveman snowolf, that's dope.


----------



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

i love night riding also! transworld snowboarding recently did a feature in there magazine just talking about night riding. ski bowl is a great place to ride at night, it's the biggest night skiing area in the country.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think night riding is where a lot of my progression happens. At MHM I hit the park and pipe over and over with no lift lines, then you get the pow days when you can go up Mount Hood Express lift and ride some of the canyons, bowls, and other interesting natural features.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Done it once... loved it... never got a chance to repeat it.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I do almost all of my riding at night as well due to school and work.
My favorite time is when it gets close to closing time and there is practically nobody else on the hill. Then me and my buddies can just lap the park without interference or unstrapping from my bindings.
The only downside is that landings and such tend to get icier.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Same, due to work and stuff, I ride only at night between the hours of 5pm to 10pm. If you've never done it, you should at least try it once.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is gets super icey at night time so that cuts down on the fun.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yellow lenses here too!

I didnt get as much night boarding in last year because i didnt really have a car built for it..the thought of fucking with chains on my Scion at 9pm in the snow didnt sound like fun...i did it once and it was pouring snow on the way down and was scary as shit..i couldnt see more than a foot in front of me and it was snowing so hard the roads were covered i couldnt see where the edges or the middle of the road was ...

Now i got a subby with AWD and fog lights so im plannin to be up there every night i can!
Its a rather long drive though..like 2 hours to meadows from here...assuming average traffic...

I do wish they were open until 10 like Skibowl tho...9pm is just so early..i gotta cut work early to get there to have atleast 2-3 hours to ski...otherwise its just nto worth the trip...


----------



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Night riding is my MO. I'm only 25 minutes from the closest not-small hill. Get off of work, walk the dog, throw the gear in the back of the car and I'm there by 6ish.
> 
> Yellow lenses FTW.


wachusett?!- I'll be night riding there too. I'll driving in from downtown boston after work, can't wait!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Night riding by full moon is the best of the best.....after a good storm the moon will reflect off the snow and give you ample light....hence my new snow-mobile....gotta be able to shuttle on the full moon.....technically we are poaching, but with the proper bribery you can get away with it....


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it me or is it way more fun the worse the weather is to board? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

for my school ski club we go from 4:30 to like 8 so we got a good 2 hours of nightime boarding. I remember countless times going down a slope full night time with shitty man made ice/snow bombarding my unprotected eyes. Its pretty fun unless you pull a ragdoll starfish skorpion by lack of visibility. It seemed like I actually did better when I couldnt see anything.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Always love night riding. Driving an hour to my closest hill makes me get there as early as possible and stay till the kick the lights off. I changed hills this year and I am a little disappointed that where I currently have a season pass they do not do night riding on Sunday. My old hill did it seven days a week. 

It definitely is a different feel; more chill, more room, great times. I rock the yellow lenses as well. Clear for me does not work well with night riding. I need a yellow lens to give me a little definition in the snow. With a clear lens I feel that the light washes out any definition.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, yellow lenses are a big help. without 'em it's kind of like guessing where all the contours of the snow are at. not fun.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I haven't been night boarding in ages, I plan on doing it a lot this season though as this mountain actually does night boarding on the days I ride , last time i did it was about 5 or 6 years ago and I loved it, like someone else said it's usually the time a lot of my progression happens in the park as I don't have to deal with basically anybody in the park.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Not your imagination...the worse the weather, the better then snow....:thumbsup:


And the less amount of noobs crowding up lift lines and snaking your runs


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Dude, there is nothing more awesome in my opinion than riding in fresh pow while it is snowing all under the lights. Here at Mt. Hood Meadows, most of our snow tends to fall at night partly due to the tidal influences of the Pacific Ocean and it`s effect on the Columbia River. My best pow "days" have been night riding where it comes down so fast that by the time you ride the chairlift back to the top, you can`t see the track you just left...Night snowboarding is the best in my opinion.
> 
> I prefer yellow or amber lenses for the goggles. Some folks prefer clear and others really like Persimmons lenses for night skiing and riding.


Went to Mt. Bachelor last year (sadly, only saw Hood from the plane) and it was the same way - snowed at night. Didn't get to board at night though (had to stick to the fam's schedule), but I kept trying to convince them to. 

Thanks for the post, I'll have to use it to convince them next time we're in the region!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Is it me or is it way more fun the worse the weather is to board? lol


The harder it is to see through my goggles, the better the run.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

When I worked day shifts at the shop and Snowshoe closed at 4:30, we had to ride the night shift at Silver Creek. It was on the way home, so it really couldn't be avoided.  Sadly, the best runs aren't lit, but what stays open is always a good time. Starts seeing more traffic right after dinner (6:30) but still not bad, except Holiday Weekends. 

Prefer yellow lenses as well, gives a little more visual contrast for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I always ride night..i get outta work around 3 then head to the mountain around 4.

Too amny lights for me imo.


----------

